# Newegg just leaked the Windows 10 price and release date



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Although Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for those who own a Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 PC, someone will have to buy a copy at retailand on Saturday, Newegg accidentally published the price and ship date for Windows 10.

WinSuperSite appears to have been first to discover the pricing information. What hasnt been confirmed, however, is whether the leak is accurate.

With that said, heres the critical information: Windows 10 will be available for purchase on August 31, according to a page on the retailers site. An OEM copy of Windows 10 Home will cost $109; an OEM copy of Windows 10 Professional will cost $149. Neither page lists any substantive differences between the Home and Professional editions of Windows 10, the two versions of Windows 10 designed for home PCs.

By contrast, Newegg charges $100 and $140, respectively, for a 64-bit copy of Windows 8.1 and Windows 8.1 Pro.

Read More


----------



## DSTM (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks like they are using the old XP desktop background called "Bliss"

http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/...d-10130-windows-10#slide-0-field_images-54411


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832416892

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832588491


----------

